# Simple Gage for L-00 Taper



## hvontres (Jan 25, 2014)

This is not exactly shop made, but it will be used to make some shop made tooling once I get my lathe back together.... 
I was researching the dimensions of the L-00 Taper, and I noticed that the L Series Spindle noses use the same 7/24 Taper as the NMTB/CAT/ISO tapers... and it turns out that an L-00 has the same major diameter as a 50taper. So for ~$20 I got a used shell mill holder from e-bay to use as a gage while turning the taper.
I might have to cut the end down a bit, since the NMTB taper is quite a bit longer than the L-00, but for back plates it should work as is.


----------

